# Why did Aragorn say this?



## Celebthôl (Mar 23, 2003)

> "Behold the Argonath, the Pillars of the Kings!" cried Aragorn. "We shall pass them soon. *Keep the boats in line, and as far apart as you can!* Hold the middle of the stream!"



Why does Aragorn tell them to "Keep the boats in line, and as far apart as you can"?

Thôl


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

To avoid orcish arrows


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 23, 2003)

but the orcs wouldnt have gone anywhere near the Argonath statues, as even the goodest of the goodies (Boromir) had to bow his head, an orc would have like committed suicide i recon


----------



## Aulë (Mar 23, 2003)

Indeed- I have just read it, and there doesn't seem to be any explaination on why he said those words.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 23, 2003)

exactly, hence my disgression (i dont care if this is completely the wrong word, it just fits)


----------



## Niniel (Mar 23, 2003)

This is just a wild guess, but maybe the river was narrower there, because the statues were partly in the water. So they might cause strange movements of the water near the foot of the statues, so that it was dangerous to pass them by too close.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 23, 2003)

I kinda thought this aswell, but i wasnt sure, (hence me putting it on here), its the closest guess so far...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 23, 2003)

Keeping the boats "as far apart as you can" was probably so as to prevent any collision. Especially if the current was swift, they might have crashed into each other, and that's not very good now is it?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 23, 2003)

no thats isnt to good, this is more likely what it is, thanx


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 23, 2003)

Maybe he just wanted to show off a bit, flex his leadership skills.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 23, 2003)

LOL  , thats the best guess so far LOL


----------



## Saucy (Mar 23, 2003)

i know i know pic me pic me *waves arm around like crazy person*
he felt like saying it that's why he said it...oh yeah celeb who needs to clean out there box now?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Maybe he just wanted to show off a bit, flex his leadership skills.
> *



Yup, he realized that it's been atleast 3 weeks since he last gave a king like order and decided that now would be a good time.

Joking aside, I think that he said it because tolkien wrote it. Unless you're like Lantarion who considers the charecters as real people, you know that they do what the author says. Or more appropriatly, writes.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 24, 2003)

Maybe it was narrow being as there are two big statues on either side and the water current was faster there, so they had to stay farther apart to keep from smashing into each other... (says the master of uneducated guesses)


----------



## Kellivara (Mar 24, 2003)

*puts 2-year old face on* 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! They're real! Real I tell you! Real! I've talked to theme even! They kidnapped me and took me to.....some place with elves! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*back to normal Kell.....oh wait, that WAS normal Kell.....ok then, back to serious Kell*

lol, if you think about it though, the characters WERE pretty real to tolkien. especially luthien


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 30, 2003)

*Boats*

If the lead boat crashed, and the others were directly behind, it would lead to a domino effect, woud it not.

Its similar to a motorist being taught to keep atleast anothers cars distance behind the vehicle infront.


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elf boy _
> *Maybe it was narrow being as there are two big statues on either side and the water current was faster there, so they had to stay farther apart to keep from smashing into each other... (says the master of uneducated guesses) *



Bingo.


----------



## Isenho (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *but the orcs wouldnt have gone anywhere near the Argonath statues, as even the goodest of the goodies (Boromir) had to bow his head, an orc would have like committed suicide i recon  *



what do you mean by the orcs not wanting to go near the Argonath?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 7, 2003)

Well Orcs seem to have strange customs concerning certain figures, people or structures; in many places in the book [Memory cache = 0] I recall the Orcs "shying away" or "systematically avoiding" many places.. Ah, like the mound of burned Orcs beside Fangorn Forest (although I don't blame them.. *blech*).


----------

